# Inverness Weekend - PM Activities



## thepodgster (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Going to email out options for the evening activities on the forthcoming extravaganza where the finest of the North West (with some hangers on) are taking a road trip.

Can you direct message me your email address if you have *NO next to your name shown below:

Chiefio Mate - YES
Chiefio other mate - YES
Chiefio - YES
2 Blue Davey - YES
Bernix - YES
Lincoln Quaker - YES
Lincoln Quaker better half - YES (VIA HER WORSE HALF)
Val - YES
Kaz - YES
Liverbirdie - YES
Coolio - YES
Scouser - YES
Qwerty - YES
Junior - YES
NW Jocko - YES
Lig - YES
Willers - YES
Chellie - NO
Chellie mate - NO
Stu C - YES
Duffers - YES (VIA STU C)
Odvan - YES
IanG - NO
Fourdoors - NO
Fourdoors Mate - NO
Lanark Golfer - NO
GaryMcletchie - NO

If your name is not shown above and you are coming out to play on the Saturday or Sunday evening please get in touch so I can add you to the list.

Once I have the emails that are missing I shall email out the various options for you all to chose from*


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## thepodgster (May 30, 2014)

Anyone know Lanark Golfer?  Can't find him/her on the members list.

If so can someone pass on my details and forward the evening activities email to them.

Thanks


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

Steve, I can't fill out the form sent via email so could you put me down for Saturday..1 Italian 2 Indian 3 Steakhoose 4 Chinese
and Sunday.. 1 Indian 2 Italian 3 Chinese & 4 Steakhoose. I think I should be pretty full after that   And all other activities and events lined up.
What day is the Diving Comp in the indoor pool??


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Steve, I can't fill out the form sent via email so could you put me down for Saturday..1 Italian 2 Indian 3 Steakhoose 4 Chinese
and Sunday.. 1 Indian 2 Italian 3 Chinese & 4 Steakhoose. I think I should be pretty full after that   And all other activities and events lined up.
*What day is the Diving Comp in the indoor pool*??
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you see my leopardskin thong :whoo:

I reckon it will win on artistic merit alone


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Steve, I can't fill out the form sent via email so could you put me down for Saturday..1 Italian 2 Indian 3 Steakhoose 4 Chinese
and Sunday.. 1 Indian 2 Italian 3 Chinese & 4 Steakhoose. I think I should be pretty full after that   And all other activities and events lined up.
What day is the Diving Comp in the indoor pool??
		
Click to expand...

Where areyou lot eating then Edinburgh, cos 3 of the 4 on that list are not in Inverness???


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Wait until you see my leopardskin thong :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Stop it mate, Thats a bit scary!  I think i need some of Danny's Mind Bleach 

Shame I can't do that Photoshop thingy..

I could of done Mel B off Bo Selecters body Combined with Spurs New Managers Head :whoo:


----------



## chellie (May 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Wait until you see my leopardskin thong :whoo:

I reckon it will win on artistic merit alone 

Click to expand...

OMG, nearly spat my brew over the monitor. Thank god we're not staying with you lols


----------



## chellie (May 30, 2014)

Steve, I can't open the doc at home so have just emailed you our answers. Did you want choices of restaurants as well for Sunday as I thought it was second choice from Saturday


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Where areyou lot eating then Edinburgh, cos 3 of the 4 on that list are not in Inverness???
		
Click to expand...


On the list we've got..

Indian-  Indian Ocean
Chinese-  Jimmy Chungs
Steakhouse- Mcgonagals
Italian- Zizzi

Can you recommend any of them Patrick?


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

They all look like they are in Inverness to me? :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			On the list we've got..

Indian-  Indian Ocean
Chinese-  Jimmy Chungs
Steakhouse- Mcgonagals
Italian- Zizzi

Can you recommend any of them Patrick?
		
Click to expand...

Threw me calling them Italian, chinese and steakhouse

Mcgonagals is ok...ish i wouldn't be rushing there if Im honest, Zizzi is terrible worste service and pizza in Sneck, ( we used to live in the town with their flagship restaurant and its a shadow of that) its Pizza not an Italian. As for Jimmy, Salmonella any one?

Go with Magonagals, more chance of you getting off the bog to play at Dornoch


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Threw me calling them Italian, chinese and steakhouse

Mcgonagals is ok...ish i wouldn't be rushing there if Im honest, Zizzi is terrible worste service and pizza in Sneck, ( we used to live in the town with their flagship restaurant and its a shadow of that) its Pizza not an Italian. As for Jimmy, Salmonella any one?

Go with Magonagals, more chance of you getting off the bog to play at Dornoch

Click to expand...

You're not painting a good picture here Patrick.   I might just nip to Tescos and make some Cheese Sandwiches.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			You're not painting a good picture here Patrick.   I might just nip to Tescos and make some Cheese Sandwiches.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will be honest jimmy Chungs sounds a bit ropey


----------



## LIG (May 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will be honest jimmy Chungs sounds a bit ropey 

Click to expand...

Not good at all - I put Jimmy' as 1st choice. (the Indian Ocean was last for obvious reasons :lol

House rule for swimming comp will be ...... last one in goes au naturel.


----------



## LIG (May 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			You're not painting a good picture here Patrick.   I might just nip to Tescos and make some Cheese Sandwiches.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't do that Dave until you've seen the menu for the whole trip......Cheese sarnies appear quite frequently!  (Only joking)


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2014)

Sunday - Is there a good run of "arl mens boozers", I'll bring my own dominoes and will be wearing my favourite bagatelle jacket.:thup:


----------



## thepodgster (May 31, 2014)

chellie said:



			Steve, I can't open the doc at home so have just emailed you our answers. Did you want choices of restaurants as well for Sunday as I thought it was second choice from Saturday

Click to expand...

The Sunday will only be the second place if people want it or not.  I will then fire that information out on email


----------



## chellie (May 31, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			The Sunday will only be the second place if people want it or not. I will then fire that information out on email
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve. Don't envy you sorting it all out. Thanks for doing it


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sunday - Is there a good run of "arl mens boozers", I'll bring my own dominoes and will be wearing my favourite bagatelle jacket.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not as such, more like old drunks or tinks who have been on the piss all day with their Mrs and kids in a pram:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not as such, more like old drunks or tinks who have been on the piss all day with their Mrs and kids in a pram:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You're not exactly selling Inverness to us:rofl:


----------



## mchacker (Jun 2, 2014)

I've eaten at Zizzis plenty times and it's been fine, but at the end of the day it is a chain restaurant so expect good rather than stellar. Bella Italia is 100yds away and generally regarded as better, and there is another italian 2mins across the river that I haven't tried yet.

For Indian I'd go to the Rajah just off Church St. Heard good things about the steakhouse but haven't had the pleasure yet. Definitely avoid Jimmy Chungs though, that is truly unloved in the city and area.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sure we'll find something to suit our, err, tastes


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 2, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			I'm sure we'll find something to suit our, err, tastes 

Click to expand...


This place looks alright  http://www.hootanannyinverness.co.uk/


What do reckon Patrick..Worth a trip?


----------



## LIG (Jun 2, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			This place looks alright  http://www.hootanannyinverness.co.uk/


What do reckon Patrick..Worth a trip?
		
Click to expand...

Another option.......Chez Patrick??????  :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not as such, more like old drunks or tinks who have been on the piss all day with their Mrs and kids in a pram:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We'll feel right at home then:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2014)

Just need to find a 'Greg's' then for the sausage roll lunch and dinner...


----------



## mchacker (Jun 3, 2014)

Not gonna happen Odvan


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			This place looks alright  http://www.hootanannyinverness.co.uk/


What do reckon Patrick..Worth a trip?
		
Click to expand...

for a drink its good, ive not heard anything positive about the food. 

Bella Pasta, is better than Zizzi, but not by much. the wife and i used to go there untill it had a refit at the start of the year. last time we went the food was cold and not very good. 

I can't say anything about the Indian places in Sneck as i don;t tend to go that often.

Magonagals wasn't bad, but i though it was expensive for what it was. There's a place on the corner of church street not sure of the name, was the corner grill that wasn't bad and the specials were very good.

Pizza Express is better than Z, there is an family burger place the filling station that isn't bad. There's also a couple of pubs that do food that are OK. the Italian over the river Riva is expensive and i found not all that

All the better places are quite expensve like Rockpool (reserve and rond), the Kitchen, the Mustard seed and Cafe No1.

How ever you might have to just make do, its tourist season and most places will be packed regardless.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2014)

I remember eating in a place called the "River House" in Inverness many years ago and it was nice but too grand for the likes of us (and probably too small if I remember correctly!)

I think for Saturday night, at least, it's just going to be grab something cheap and cheerful so most of the places mentioned sound fine. As Patrick says, though, it'll be busy so if we're all aiming to eat in the same place at the same time booking would be advisable!


----------



## Andy (Jun 3, 2014)

Lager and peanuts?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Andy said:



			Lager and peanuts?
		
Click to expand...

Now we are talking :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2014)

Andy said:



			Lager and peanuts?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking Sauvignon Blanc & Olives by the river


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I was thinking Sauvignon Blanc & Olives by the river 

Click to expand...

More options for that than you think


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like the Indian restaurant is leading the early poll. Has got pretty good reviews too.

Bog roll in bag for the Sunday


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Looks like the Indian restaurant is leading the early poll. Has got pretty good reviews too.

Bog roll in bag for the Sunday 

Click to expand...

Let me kmow where you have a tom tit and i'll tell my mate thats a member there not to look for golf balls in those bushes


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Let me kmow where you have a tom tit and i'll tell my mate thats a member there not to look for golf balls in those bushes

Click to expand...

Might be a long list Patrick going off my past record :rofl:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 4, 2014)

We got a decision on the Sat night venue yet? May well influence our choice in Aviemore on Friday night


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			We got a decision on the Sat night venue yet? May well influence our choice in Aviemore on Friday night 

Click to expand...

There's a cracking indian in Aviemore, well worth a visit.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2014)

Indian was winning the poll by some margin last i heard. We are just trying to get them to serve at a time we can make it i believe.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There's a cracking indian in Aviemore, well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking about that but the Italian in the hotel ain't bad either, the toilets might not cope with the Indian's 2 night's in a row


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Indian was winning the poll by some margin last i heard. We are just trying to get them to serve at a time we can make it i believe.
		
Click to expand...

Theres always Jimmy Chungs  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Theres always Jimmy Chungs  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I read the trip advisors review, scary stuff


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 4, 2014)

*Saturday Night:*

We will be eating at:

​â€¢Rajah Indian Restaurant
​â€¢2 Post Office Avenue
​â€¢Inverness
​â€¢IV1 1DN
​â€¢http://www.rajahindianrestaurant.com/

The timings for the evening are as follows (with actions on for adhering to civi timings):

​â€¢Arrive 9.30-10pm (2130 to 2200Hrs for normal people)
​â€¢Order food at 10pm (yep you guessed it 2200Hrs)
​â€¢If you are that switched on and want to pre-empt this then email me your order and I will take care of the rest
​â€¢If you are on civi time and going to be late then you are to:
​​â—¦Phone/Text/WhatsApp Podge with your order on ----------- (on the email)
​​â—¦Choose your meal from the menu found here: http://www.rajahinverness.com/?page_id=16 or use the attached document
​â€¢10-11.30pm (2200 to 2330Hrs incase you still haven't got it) wil be eating time in order to allow Stu C and Liverbirdie to save taking away a doggy bag
​â€¢11.30pm (2330Hrs) will be a number of options:
​​â—¦Option 1: Remain in the Restaurant till they kick you out
​​â—¦Option 2: Move to other drinking establishments
​​â—¦Option 3: Go to bed to be ready for battle the following day

Summary:  I have chosen the above instead of the Indian Ocean because they will give us a table for 26 on one long table, they are happy for us to sit down at 10pm (2200Hrs) to eat and they will be open beyond 11pm (2300Hrs) thus ticking all of our boxes.

Attendance:  I have the following as attending - Chiefio +2 / 2BlueDavey / Lincoln Quaker +1 / Val / Kaz / Liverbirdie / Coolio / Scouser / Qwerty / Junior / NW Jocko (assumed he is going) / Lig (apologies but this was the top choice by miles) / Willers / Chellie +1 / Stu C +1 / Fourdoors +1 / GaryMcLetchie / Wishaw Hacker / Gregbwfc / Podgster


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

StuC is used to being with someone's nan after 12.00, so Iv'e heard.:whoo:


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok Legends,

I needed to select somewhere we could hold a conversation for us to pull up a sandbag and talk about our tales of battle over the last couple of days - and birchy's outfit or is Scouser going to beat him to the post?????

So to that end we will go for 7pm (that will be 1900Hrs for the uneducated ones amongst us) at the following:

â€¢The King's Highway (Wetherspoons)
â€¢72-74 Church Street
â€¢Inverness
â€¢IV1 1EN

If we stay there till 9pm and then people can venture where they want this will allow those working on civi time (and Scouser to do his hair) to catch up and we can use the one place as a meeting joint.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

Podge - Menu main course pick just e-mailed mate, if we can all do that it will make Podge/Restaurants life a whole lot easier.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep, done it


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

Come on the what we having? 

Chicken tikka Karahi (chefs special)
Keema naan
Pilau rice

 Dornoch be ready :whoo:


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 5, 2014)

When is this jamboree? 
Just arrived at Inverness,  and postponed golf as greens are flooded at Tain! 

Pack yer wellies!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			When is this jamboree? 
Just arrived at Inverness,  and postponed golf as greens are flooded at Tain! 

Pack yer wellies!
		
Click to expand...

Starts this weekend :thup:

Ive got my waders ready


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Come on the what we having? 

Chicken tikka Karahi (chefs special)
Keema naan
Pilau rice

 Dornoch be ready :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Same sih and rice as you Mauricio.

Paratha Nan bread and a few pints of Cobra :cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 5, 2014)

Just seen Saturdays weather forecast..... The further north you're playing your golf the better!!

:whoo: ne: :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2014)

Chicken Tikka Jalfrezi with pilau rice for Simon
Prawn Patia with pilau rice for me
Plain naan


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

Sausage, egg and chips - none of that foreign muck for me!:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2014)

Surprised Jimmy Chungs is as bad, we used to go here frequently all be it 10 years ago. Indian is as good as anywhere I suppose.

Night life wise, we used to drink in Johnny Foxes which used to be excellent, unsure if it's still the same? Saturday night was always bouncing.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Surprised Jimmy Chungs is as bad, we used to go here frequently all be it 10 years ago. Indian is as good as anywhere I suppose.

Night life wise, we used to drink in Johnny Foxes which used to be excellent, unsure if it's still the same? Saturday night was always bouncing.
		
Click to expand...

TBH it was crap 10 years ago its just bigger sice it moved. JF is still rammed at the weekends, onlt trouble is 300 people and on person serving isn't my idea of fun.

Hoots good for afew drinksa is the room and the ould auctionhouse. plenty of bars in Sneck and don't forget  the 80's nightclub Vinyl on castle st


----------

